# Bella Hadid - at the Fendi show during Milan Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2017/18 in Milan, Italy. 02/23/ 2017 (34x)



## pool21 (23 Feb. 2017)




----------



## 261690 (24 Feb. 2017)

danke für schöne bella und schicke lange stiefel


----------



## Voyeurfriend (24 Feb. 2017)

Was für geile Stiefel!!!


----------

